# Play NES and SNES on computer



## Fankango

I heard there is a way to play NES and SNES on the computer. how do i do it and how safe is it. Thanks


----------



## McG

Well first off you need to download an emulator such as JNES or ZSNES. Then you need to download the rom of whatever game it is you wish to play. But be warned, almost every site with emulators or roms has anime porn. And also, I feel this is worth mentioning, it is illegal to download roms and keep them for over 24 hours. Appearently if you own the original it is perfectly legal to get the rom and keep it as long as you wish. I do not know how accurate this legal business is but I hope it helps either way.


----------



## kof2000

they should be abandonware already since the makers dont make money of them anymore they already sold whatever there is and there is no money loss from there.


----------



## Fankango

if i get that stuff what is a good website to do it. Will it freeze up or mess up my computer at all.


----------



## nyoung356

Freeroms.com is a good site, if you click on nes at the top there is a link to an emulator, the site has the usually 24 disclaimer, and an alphabetical list of games.  they also have roms for a bunch of other systems. as far as your computer goes it should get messed up, spyware and antivirus software can fix a majority of problems.  the roms shouldnt affect your system in negative way.


----------



## kof2000

like anyone would really delete the file in 24 hours.


----------



## ZER0X

> Will it freeze up or mess up my computer at all.



Well for eg* an old NES Emulator called nesticles will switch to...I think....320 by something with bad colours and if the emulator freezes and you end task it, it will be stuck in that resolution till you restart or you have something like my radeon 9200 -VPU Recovery were it switches the graphics back...without having to restart


----------



## Super_Nova

You can get just about every emulator there is at www.zophar.net As far as ROM's go you're on your own cause it's against the rules to talk about pirating here   

Let's just say they're available if you know where to look


----------



## cykx

Umm, isnt this consider piracy ?


----------



## ZER0X

cykx said:
			
		

> Umm, isnt this consider piracy ?



Why would it


----------

